

19-year-old Cory Levy raised $1 million from SV Angel et al - booz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/19/sv-angel-true-ventures-and-others-put-1-million-into-interest-based-connections-app-one/

======
verdum
I know this kid personally. All hype imo. He's got no discernable skill or
experience. The only reason I can think of for why he got funded is for
kissing up to certain high level angels since he was 15 and leveraging the age
card like no other.

------
booz
I don't know Levy personally but I know quite a few teenage entrepreneurs and
I would have to say that it's definitely an advantage. Investors and others
these kind of stories of the next Mark Zuck, gotta get them early you know.

------
seanMeverett
We were thinking about this months ago. Check it:
[http://evolyte.posterous.com/get-notified-when-people-
with-s...](http://evolyte.posterous.com/get-notified-when-people-with-same-
interests)

------
booz
sounds like another geo social app

------
Shenglong
Isn't this kind of the direction LAL was headed?

